
Extracting my data from the Hello Sense sleep tracker - lazyjeff
http://jeffhuang.com/extracting_my_data_from_the_hello_sense.html
======
gumby
The author also links to his student's analysis of a bunch of sleep trackers:
[http://sleep.cs.brown.edu/comparison/](http://sleep.cs.brown.edu/comparison/)
which is quite interesting; the TL;DR is: it pretty much doesn't matter which
one you choose; the data aren't particularly scientific but can be fun to look
at.

~~~
joshvm
A semi-decent heart rate monitor (even a Fitbit) is all you need to track
sleep quality, I think. It's also much more reliable to detect when you fall
asleep vs motion sensors (alone). If I have a good nights' sleep, my heart
rate plummets quickly and pretty much flatlines for 7 hours.

I can see the difference if I've been drinking alcohol, if I was woken up in
the night or if I'm ill. All of these things tend to produce either an
elevated heart rate, or a heart rate that slowly declines over the night
(rather than a steep initial drop).

The study is cool, but is there a comparison to a control instrument that can
actually detect REM sleep? My conclusion from that graph was that none of
those trackers are any good at telling you at which point you are in your
sleep cycle, but most are OK at guessing your bedtime.

------
robbiet480
Been waiting for an API for years now, sadly don't expect one to come anytime
soon. Luckily their private API is standards based and has year+ access
tokens!

------
fredkelly
Put this into a quick ruby class if anyone is interested:
[https://github.com/fredkelly/sense-
client](https://github.com/fredkelly/sense-client)

------
dublinben
If you're looking for a cheap, hackable device with basic sleep tracking, I
highly recommend the Xiaomi Mi Band (1 or 2). The protocol has been reverse
engineered, so you can use a program like GadgetBridge to get all of your raw
data out of the device.

------
fredkelly
Amazing, I've been wanting an API since I first got mine through the
Kickstarter!

------
OutsmartDan
Is it possible for you to throw up the contents of ApiService in a gist
somewhere?

~~~
OutsmartDan
With some small research, it looks like there is some bits and pieces around;

[https://github.com/chendo/sense-api.cr](https://github.com/chendo/sense-
api.cr) [https://www.chameth.com/2016/04/10/sense-
api/](https://www.chameth.com/2016/04/10/sense-api/)

------
kalev
And you just gave us their segment.io API key and google cloud manager
authentication tokens.

~~~
lazyjeff
You're right, I've fuzzed those out but anyone can still pull it out of the
app. Seems like a bad idea to have those hardcoded client-side, so I'm not
sure why Google requires developers to do this.

Edit: actually I think the value that is exposed is the token ID, not the
token itself. I haven't used Google Cloud Manager before myself, so maybe
someone can confirm.

